

Gmail was down - saiko-chriskun
http://gmail.com/

======
blhack
Haha, I have been selling my boss on switching us over to google apps for
around A YEAR.

We've been gradually moving accounts over over the last couple of weeks, and I
finally walked into his office today and asked him if I could set up his phone
and stuff on the new google apps.

"errr....surree, I don't know are you sure this thing works?"

"YES! It's freaking google! It's awesome!"

So I set up his outlook, and his phone...

and as soon as he went to open "exchange" on his iPhone...gmail bites it.

DAMNIT!!!

"I don't know about this google, thing, blhack..."

~~~
jiggy2011
This is the exact opposite of my experience. I've started to hate google apps
with a passion.

The support is limited and the thing is just so opaque. The settings interface
is difficult and confusing, postini is even worse.

I've applied settings to stuff in postini in the past that has completely
failed to take effect, such as whitelisting specific IP addresses.

Give me an exchange box, or even just postfix+dovecot any day.

~~~
benvanderbeek
Postini setup process and support are a joke. You can call someone who tells
you to look at a help file, and the help files point to help files, which have
no screenshots, and reference menu and navigation options that don't exist.
Also asking them how to get Postini to work with Google Apps was like speaking
a foreign language to them, as if we were the first person to need this.
Despite the fact that it was up-sold to us as an add-on to Google Apps.

Other than Postini, though, I do like Google Apps.

------
FuzzyDunlop
"Show detailed technical info"

Oh, okay. Maybe this will explain something.

"Numeric Code: 5"

... that explains _everything_!

~~~
atourgates
Google apps gives a 502, along with a helpful:

"502. That’s an error.

The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.

Please try again in 30 seconds. That’s all we know."

------
ldayley
Oh, Twitter: Gmail down 5:46-5:49pm ET 10/31/12 #neverforget

------
necubi
It's working for me.

------
dgabriel
Reader & youtube are down, too. (Reader throws a 401,
<http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E401.html>)

------
zaptheimpaler
Aaaaaand gmail/youtube are back up!

------
pygorex
YouTube is down as well

~~~
pygorex
.... aaaannnddd it's back - what the heck happened?

~~~
pyre

      $ google-cluster run-parallel 'rm -rf /'

------
nathancahill
$ sudo service nginx restart

Configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed.

... shit.

~~~
ericcholis
$ sudo nginx -t

If all is good:

$ sudo nginx -s reload

restart is nice, but I'd rather -t first!

------
bradhe
GOOGLE is down. Like, ALL of it.

~~~
ciniglio
Search is still working for me.

~~~
Ives
Yeah, except for search (so including reader, calendar, gmail, docs, ...) but
it's already back up.

------
dude_abides
Shortest downtime ever?

I had just gone for coffee and looks like I missed it!

~~~
markokocic
Maybe shortest, but with largest number of people affected by it, at least
according to the comments here.

------
laacz
Even google apps status dashboard is down
(<http://www.google.com/appsstatus>). Where's status status page?

~~~
markokocic
I just visited that status page, and all services are reported as green, as in
"No Issues". Seems like their server failure detection system didn't quite
detected the failures.

~~~
laacz
We need server failure detection system failure detection system then.

------
hkon
Exam due tomorrow. Not the time to be using google docs! :(

------
hornbaker
It's back up, and now I'm seeing the new message Compose window (yay). Sounds
inconceivable, but perhaps the push required some kind of downtime?

~~~
mattmanser
No, I got prompted for that about 1pm GMT (9hrs ago) for all of my accounts.

'Not now'. What a bunch of crap. New 'windows' in a browser suck all kinds of
ass. You'd think they'd learnt this when we all did 5 years ago.

~~~
hornbaker
I like it. It's not a new window, it just stays on top – making it better (for
me) than either 1) saving as a draft, then looking through old mail to find
content for the new message, then finding the draft and completing the
message, or 2) opening the new message in a "real" new window which then needs
attended to. Also like the recipients' pics, which makes it harder to send to
an unintended recipient.

------
Trufa
Was it shorter than 5 minutes?

~~~
sp332
Just about... Google Voice was giving me a generic 500 Internal Server Error
page for a few minutes as well but it looks like it's back now.

~~~
Trufa
That's a reasonable time to be down IMHO.

~~~
irunbackwards
Unexpected loss of service is reasonable? I don't think so ... unavoidable I
would give you.

~~~
Trufa
Since, it's unavoidable, whenever it happens, if it happens for less than 5
minutes it's a good thing.

------
NeutronBoy
Status page updated (<http://www.google.com/appsstatus>):

'We believe about 10% of Google users experienced difficulties reaching Google
for six minutes this afternoon starting at approximately 2:41pm PT. We
apologize to everyone affected and have worked hard to get our services back
to normal as quickly as possible.'

------
richforrester
Google announced some changes to Gmail¹, so that wasn't as big a surprise. The
other services being down... I dunno.

[¹][http://gmailblog.blogspot.ca/2012/10/introducing-new-
compose...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.ca/2012/10/introducing-new-compose-in-
gmail.html)

------
rdl
Seems like anything that depends on personalization, including Apps for
Domains, is down. I'm glad it fails in a way which lets google search keep
working even if the login process is messed up, at least.

------
diN0bot
youtube and docs/drive down, too.

------
bpd1069
<https://play.google.com> : Down

"We're sorry, there was an error. Please try again later."

------
BryanB55
Yea, its a bit scary when gmail goes down huh? Regular Gmail, google apps for
your domain and youtube are down for me. Google search is not.

------
rythie
44 comments, 73 points all in 7 minutes - hot topic!

~~~
kgermino
I don't think I've ever seen anything explode like this did.

------
tjdetwiler
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com>

------
kin
What was the downtime? Wonder if we'll get a post-mortem of what happened and
how they resolved it so damn fast.

------
oz
Ah, I was wondering why Postbox complained that it couldn't login to any of my
several Google Apps accounts.

------
idiot900
Google Voice down from here (Manhattan).

------
patrickgzill
For gmail, I clicked on "Detailed Technical Info" and got "Numeric code: 5"
... didn't help much :-)

------
roquin
Google account is down. So everything need login information does not work
now.

------
vineel
Gmail and YouTube are working for me, but Google Drive is still dead.

~~~
vineel
And now Drive is back up. Essays saved!

------
buster
Worked fine here for the last hours, maybe not down in europe?

------
francesca
back up <http://www.businessinsider.com/gmail-down-2012-10>

------
Jaecen
Gmail, Youtube, Drive, etc. are working in Oregon.

------
agildehaus
One of my app engine applications is down too.

~~~
agildehaus
Up again. Was throwing Google-branded 502 errors for about 3-4 minutes.

------
staringispolite
Google works for me... Gmail still down.

------
austinlyons
google fonts api was down for me... but wait... it seems to be back up. my
gmail seems to be back now too

------
dysoco
For me everything is up, even Gmail.

------
awwstn
Does this mean I get to take a nap?

------
eroded
Works for me.

~~~
nadam
Works for me too. (I am from Hungary, maybe this matters?)

~~~
morsch
I had 502s on Youtube from Germany.

------
Monotoko
GMail working fine for me (UK)

~~~
jre
Working fine here too (Swizerland). Is it only in the US ?

~~~
sparkinson
Went down for me in the UK also.

------
philip1209
I'm 100% back online

------
jstalin
Works fine for me...

------
philip1209
Youtube is back up

------
sidcool
Gmail is up now.

------
smcguinness
Back up for me!

------
thedangler
its working again.

------
carlsednaoui
gmail is back up!

------
simonista
calendar as well

------
mykhal
why are you accelerating the outage?

~~~
sp332
It probably didn't go down because of traffic.

------
rabbidrabbit
up again.

~~~
ckdarby
Agree & it was down briefly

------
rdl
I wonder if the next thing will be an email from Google saying "if you don't
want us to turn off your Google again, send us $(calculated-amount-you-will-
probably-pay). That $ value is pretty high, far higher than their current
revenue from me (adblocking...).

~~~
lazugod
Money does not make storms go away, so that's very unlikely.

~~~
rdl
I don't think it was storm related. Google routinely takes down entire
datacenters without affecting user visible services. It's some config or
software error which either got fixed or rolled back really quickly.

